# Beware of this "guide"!!



## bentley

*Dbar*

shoot me a email or call 281-333-1963 how is the duck hunting we need to finalize the dates


----------



## batman

*deer hunt*

Me too dbar.


----------



## collinaj

I recently booked a guided whitetail hunt with "cuttem guide service" for November 30. When I spoke with Dusty Barber (dbar on this site), he was very professional and asured me of a quality hunt. I sent the required deposit to him and I had agreed to contact him reguarding additional hunters. Sometime later (probably right after the check cleared) I was unable to contact Mr. Barber to arrange for additional hunters for my trip. I traveled to the hunt area on Nov. 30 and no member of cuttem ever showed up to meet us. I attemted to contact Dusty throughout the weekend. I left several messages but never received any response. After returning home from the cancelled hunt, I did some additional checking on Mr Barber and his operation. To date, I have found 8 other hunters with similar stories. All sent deposits to cuttem and never had a guide show up for the hunt. None have been able to reach Mr. Barber for reimbursement. If there are any others out there who have been cheated by Mr Barber, please let us know as we are considering further action against him.


----------



## collinaj

*Good Luck*

If Dusty Barber already has your money good luck reaching him. He has cheated several huners including myself out of thier deposits.


----------



## batman

*dbar*

I have a hunt booked next week. Tell me more please


----------



## batman

Just saw this. My hunt is next week. Looks like it ain't gonna happen. But until @thursday 12 09 04 I won't know for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations

That is pretty da*n crappy to say the least. I thought about booking a hunt with him. Sorry for your losses man. I hope yall get it straightened out.LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations

Do you have this number?


dbar6488 said:


> call me at 214-585-8502. Be sure to let me know about this board so you get a discount.[/QUOTE It is the one he gave to me


----------



## collinaj

That is the same number I have. He won't return my calls or a friend of mine who is in the same situation.


----------



## collinaj

I called Dusty and left messages twice a day for a week. I even found his last known address and went there in Mckinney on my way back to Houston. He is no longer living there as of Nov. 17.


----------



## sandman

Did you ever consider that something may have happened to him? Illness, emergency, etc...

I don't know the guy and I'm not trying to defend him or anything. I would hate to think that he's in the hospital or something and his name is being dragged through the mud. Did you call his references before you sent him the money? Maybe they know how to get in touch with him.

There was a post a while back about bogus guides that show up on webpages right before the season starts doing this very thing, leasing out land that isn't theirs, etc...

I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## CHunter

Man it sure hurts when people have succumbed to a scam. Its a shame that this stuff happens but its everywhere.....in all businesses. I've seen so many posts with this sorta thing on the fishing guides. I know I've been burned a few times on leases but it still sucks when they use this board as a medium in which to scam people. I hope things work out well for you guys and maybe like SandMan said, hopefully there's a good reason for this and maybe you guys get either the money you paid him back or your hunt like he promised.


----------



## batman

GREAT!! I am still giving him the benefit of a doubt. Just hoping he will at least contact me. Last heard from him on Nov. 30 nothing since ,my hunt is less than a week away, so I'm gonna hold final judgement until then. Even though, he should at least contact me. All his references that I checked are looking for him also.


----------



## batman

*Dusty*

I am holding judgement for a few more days (hunt scheduled for Dec. 9,10,11). All of the references I checked are looking for him also. If he has had an emergency I will understand, but in this modern world communication is only seconds away in most cases.


----------



## Goags

Man, I can't believe dbar might have been playin' everyone...he's made too many good posts for me to think the worst. I don't have any money w/ him, but I can certainly see where you guys have a big cause for concern. Here's hoping he steps up and it all works out! Has anyone actually HAD a hunt w/ him? Goags


----------



## bill

I don't post on the hunting board, like to read though. I went last night, looked under his member name, found most of what he posted was selling "guided hunts". I don't know him, so I do not know the situation he might be in. There are ways to get his info. The overall feeling I got when I finished reading his posts was, he is after money or wanting to trade trips. Like I said, I don't know him or the situation he might be in, just makes me wonder. Are there other hunting boards to check to see if this is occuring? I wish you the best luck.


----------



## Dunc

DAYUM. dbar the sharK?????? Seems like he's been posting for awhile on here. Hard to believe.


----------



## Dunc

Looks like his last login was on Nov 30th also so either........he has had an emergency and you will probably get your money back............or he has skipped town with the cash. DAYUM.


----------



## Cutter

First, I truely hope that dbar is okay and a serious situation has not come up.

dbar has appeared to be a worth while and sincere contributor on this board and I would not want cast a stone in a negative direction. However, if this was all just a component of a scam, I suggest that the powers at be on this board ban him in the future.

Bottom line is others are scheduled to utilize his "services" in the near future. They need to know also whether they are a victim or not. dbar, if you are reading these posts, you need to speak up and explain the situation.

Admins (Bill, Mont, whoever), I suggest that you look through the log files/board admin functionality and identify whether dbar has been here since this has come to light. People here need to know what is going on.









Dusty Barber has been acknowleded else where on the web too.
http://www.texasducks.org/index.cfm?MenuItemID=246&MenuGroup=Home
They may have insight as to his situation or whereabouts.


----------



## Argo

Did anyone on this board that scheduled a hunt with him get what they payed for? Why dont we tally up how much he looted? I am sure it is a touchy subject but it might help on levels of fraud prosecution if that is the case.


----------



## Outcast

*Dbar*

I can attest that he's DEFINITELY not injured or sick. He has immediately returned calls to people looking to buy a hunt and at the same instance NOT returned calls to people that have already sent him money. I did personally go to Shackelford County and do a bow hunt. Saw 0 deer but everything seemed legit. I am truly surprised that things are turning out this way. He had me believing. The bottom line is facts are facts and they are continuously and rapidly stacking up against him. I even had him listed on my website. I have since removed any "Cut'em" ads from my site. We are all just a phone call away if he's wants to make things right. It's extremely obvious the intent to right the wrong is not there! Prove me wrong Dbar! Only a true man and true sportsman would have the b*lls to step up and do the right thing in this situation!!!! Unfortunately, it appears the hole dug may be too deep to climb out of. I know I could never fathom doing anything of this nature. At some point you have to sleep with yourself. I would find it hard to do if I were him! 
Mont, sorry for the negative post but there is nothing but the facts stated and I am sure you can appreciate that. If you'd rather me not post this mesage please delete it, pm me, and I'll make sure to refrain from posting anymore about this issue as I do respect your authority and ownership of this site.
If anyone would like to contact me regarding this issue feel free to pm me your number and I'll gladly call you as prompt as possible.
Sincerely,
Brice

ps: Dusty, if you read this... as I said, feel free to prove me wrong. I would love nothing more than to see everyone be treated correctly. I know it has to be in your conscious to do so. You just need to find it.


----------



## FormerHR

> If there are any others out there who have been cheated by Mr Barber, please let us know as we are considering *further action against him*.


What time do we meet and when do we leave?


----------



## sandman

Sure seems like a lot of smoke for there not to be a fire here. I would suggest that all of you who are involved start getting your info together quick. Get in touch with the Collin County Sheriffs Dept. before the trail gets too cold. Also contact the Postal Inspector if mail fraud was involved.

It is really a shame that something like this could happen 'here'. It looks like a lot of you are relative newcomers to TTMB and this tends to reflect poorly on the fantastic group of people that started this board.

Good luck to all and I hope that Dbar steps up to the plate and makes this right.


----------



## JIM_D

*If you need some local help*

Gentlemen, I understand your frustration and anger.

Please allow me to offer my assistance, I have some spare time that I would gladly lend to the cause.

I live in Hunt County, which borders Collin County to the East. For 14 years I was the Constable for the precinct that borders Collin Co. As such, I know quite a few of the officers, investigators, Constables, and J.P.â€™s in Collin Co.

As Hooked Up will tell you, a major portion of a Constableâ€™s job is locating people who do not want to be found, whether they are trying to avoid arrest, criminal prosecution, or civil litigation.

If I can be of any assistance, Please let me know.


----------



## sandman

Jim_D, what an offer...



JIM_D said:


> Gentlemen, I understand your frustration and anger.
> 
> Please allow me to offer my assistance, I have some spare time that I would gladly lend to the cause.
> 
> I live in Hunt County, which borders Collin County to the East. For 14 years I was the Constable for the precinct that borders Collin Co. As such, I know quite a few of the officers, investigators, Constables, and J.P.â€™s in Collin Co.
> 
> As Hooked Up will tell you, a major portion of a Constableâ€™s job is locating people who do not want to be found, whether they are trying to avoid arrest, criminal prosecution, or civil litigation.
> 
> If I can be of any assistance, Please let me know.


Now that's the kind of people that make up the TTMB!


----------



## Mont

Outcast, yours and the others posts are fine. This is a little different from the last situation, where someone came here and started calling names, without providing any facts. I hope you guys get your money back. I am not going to ban this man, that will only provide him with an excuse not to provide answers here.


----------



## InfamousJ

Man, that just plain sux. Dbar use to also post on the bluewater board. Yall might want to see if anyone on it knows how to find him.


----------



## bentley

*Dbar*

I put a $200.00 down payment with Dusty back in sept for a duck hunting & a fishing trip 
on Dec 16,17,18. Dusty emailed me a couple of times & we talked on the phone once or twice I thought everything was ok in the middle of Nov I started to email & call to finalize dates get directions & hotel names. I still would like to go hunting with him but it looks less likely everyday. I know that Dusty was evicted from his residence on or about Nov17. Dusty if you took deposits from people & you are now having personal problems at home or whatever all you have to do is suck it up come on this web site & explain yourself. I'm sure 99% of the peole that you owe money to will understand. You can work out payment plans with these people I think more than anything we would like a explaination you can have my $200.00 I'm not mad at you & I think can you can start regaining peoples trust by coming on this site & making things right. You have my # & my email contact me & I will help you get right with everybody here at 2cool


----------



## bentley

*Suck It Up*

Dusty instead of a bunch of name calling & threats just try to make things right. I work with the collinaj he & his buddy are out 1200.00 call them up & explain your situation then get you butt on this here site & lets get things fixed. You can work out some payment plans. Also if anyone has a trip booked with you for this yr than show up & takem hunting or fishing that simple. You can have my money & use it towards trying to payback some of you other clients.


----------



## TOO

*If I may add to this*

I run Texas Outdoor Organizers. I have directly or indirectly sent dbar somewhere from $8,000 to $10,000's worth of hunters, depending what type of discount he might have made the "indirect" hunters. 
One customer had a extremely good hunt, shot at and wounded a 160" class buck. The other hunter on the same hunt saw a small 8 pointer. The other 3 hunters saw nothing above a nubbin' buck and a few does. 
Now that's hunting, sometimes the deer aren't moving, weather's bad, etc. However, that many hunters not seeing any bucks has them concerned, and me as well. I got some serious rebuilding to do of the confidence my customers have in T.O.O.
I have called, leaving messages and emailed dbar explaining my customers concerns on not seeing any deer, and asking for a plan of action to get them the bucks he said he or his guides saw. I have not heard back from him either. One of the hunters that didn't see anything has tried to contact him several times and hasn't had any success either. 
dbar has told me "that for some reason my (satellite-sp) phone doesn't ring, but I'm not ignoring your calls", his quote.
There are other issues that I won't go into here, but I did want these facts laid out on here. My customers are wanting their money back or a hunt worth the price they paid. Not seeing any bucks on something like at least 8 (morning and evening total) hunts amongst the three of them, has them feeling the same as the above Outcast said.
All I want is my customers to feel they got their money's worth and they definitely don't feel that way now. 
As Outcast said, prove me wrong, or come forward and say you don't have the deer, and refund the money. 
I emailed him this message: I'm a reasonable man, all I want is a plan of action for a hunt my customers paid for. If there is something wrong with him or the family, that I could understand, but this thread is starting to really smell. 
Those planning a case of action please email me at [email protected].
I sincerely hope there's a logical and justified reason this is happening, but I'm not confident that this is the case. 
Again Mr. Weeks, if you feel this is not proper, delete as you see fit.


----------



## DeerTexas

*Dusty Barber*

Greetings,

My name is Scott Thrash and I am President and Founder of DeerTexas.com, a website dedicated to providing Texas hunters access to Texas hunting leases. I'm also the Hunting & Wildlife Director of the Texas State Rifle Association, and I sit on the Advisory Board of the Texas Hunters For The Hungry Program.

I had 5 hunters booked with Dusty for a hunt in Throckmorton/Shackleford Counties beginning tomorrow, Monday Dec. 6th - Thursday Dec 9th. I've been trying to reach him for weeks to no avail. Now I'm having to refund my hunter's deposit money. What makes it especially difficult for me is that it is Christmas time. I wonder what will be under Dusty's Christmas tree this year.

http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067

If anybody has information on Dusty's specific whereabouts, I can be reached at 254 666-9239 anytime.

Dusty, you can't have my money, and I'm comin for ya.


----------



## DeerTexas

No payment plans for me. I want it just like I gave it. All at once. 

If you have problems and come to me, I'm the most understanding guy you'll ever meet. If you run from me, I'll chase you down like a dog. Right now, Dusty's runnin.


----------



## Sixtoe

Well I know i am catching the tail end of all this but here is my two cents.
collinaj and I scheduled a trip with Mr. Barber in early August. The agreed trip consisted of one buck, 130 or better, two does, two turkey and unlimited hogs for $1250. Arrangements were made for deposits to be sent and they were mailed to Mr. Barber. Very little contact was made by Mr. Barber preceeding the hunt. Saturday, November 27th was the last contact we had with Mr. Barber before our hunt Tuesday, November 30th. Already having friends bow hunt this year I trusted he would be there. We drove to Shackleford County and waited for him where he meets his clients. He never showed up and was unable to be reached by phone. We spent another half a day searching for Mr. Barber and was never able to find or contact him. After talking to Outcast, I found out that he had spoken to someone who had talked to Mr. Barber about their own hunt. So I know for a fact that he was screening his calls and also noticed that he posted a message on here the day our hunt was supposed to begin. We have tried to contact him several times since he did not show and still have not heard from him. Its very sad someone could take the good out of what so many people enjoy. I felt like a six year old kid on christmas morning with no presents under the tree. I thought that I would finally get to take a buck after all the years I have hunted. Well to make a long story longer, 5 tanks of gas, three nites in a hotel, 1300 miles, a bottle of advil, and a taste in my mouth that won't go away. I sure could have used this money to get a good lease somewhere but trusted that it would be less head aches using a guide, boy was I wrong. You will be found one day Mr. Barber and you will have to answer for your wrong. I do want it to be clear that my deposit was sent back to me due to improper address wich was my fault and he was notified it happend. 
On a better note i do want to thank Mr. Billy Bartee for his hospitality as he allowed us to day hunt his property. Anyone interested in an affordable day hunt in that area let me know and i will provide you with his number. And he does answer his phone.


----------



## Cutter

Dang, I feel taken advantage of and I didnt loose any money. Dbar comes on here advertising his services, talking up his services and hunts. I thought he was a promising guide. Now many hunters (and not only members of 2c either) are left high and dry. Thats just not right.

I know at www.jesseshunting.com, we dont allow people to advertise services,products,anything, unless they are a "sponsor". At least we know who they are and have more information than their screen name.


----------



## Bucksnort

I always had my suspicions about this guy. Killing that droptine cull buck,,yeah right,,,what a shame he ripped you guys. You need to file charges on him. Last year a buddy of mine and his friend got ripped on a deer lease...guy even showed them around the property...only problem was he was not the property owner or had anything to do with the land. They contacted the local district attorney and filed charges on him. They also got their money back on the deal...but not without the headaches first.


----------



## Sea-Slug

*That really sucks!*

Wow- looks bad for the hometeam. I hope you guy's are able to get your money back. I have fell victim to bogus guides in the past. I know how it feels. I booked a three day hunt in Burnett County once and the guide had 7 stands on 40 acres. lol! He was a master scammer. After we all figured out what was going on, he became hard to locate in a hurry. lol! Beware of all guides and outfitters, check references thouroghly, assume they are not legit unless they check out. I hear these stories of rip-off package hunts constantly. Get a lease. Manage-feed-cull-watch your own deer. Thats the whole fun and point of it all.


----------



## Argo

I would have to say, Tx Hunters are the last group of people I would want to fraud publically and have ticked off at me. To think he even gave his real name.


----------



## boatpaint

*Downer*

It has been a rather depressing reading this thread. I bought a hog hunt from him as part of the benefit for Capt. Danny. THere were even some posts I was planning on giving it to my son for Christmas. I got an e-mai lfrom him just last week about scheduling the hunt in late January.

At least the $$ went to a good cause.

Guy


----------



## Redfishr

Bucksnort said:


> I always had my suspicions about this guy. Killing that droptine cull buck,,yeah right,,,what a shame he ripped you guys. You need to file charges on him. Last year a buddy of mine and his friend got ripped on a deer lease...guy even showed them around the property...only problem was he was not the property owner or had anything to do with the land. They contacted the local district attorney and filed charges on him. They also got their money back on the deal...but not without the headaches first.


There's many out there just like him, be alert.
Sounds like he's another loser that cant get a real job ,so he lowers himself to stealing.
Just another scam man.
I was giving him the benefit of the dought. But I didnt know many details.
130 class or better buck, 2 does, and turkeys and pigs for $1250.
I didn't know the price till now but that deal spells scam.
Sorry for you guys misfortune.
But if it sounds too good to be true, it is.
Real trophy whitetail hunts are'nt cheap and that deal is cheap.
Theres so many good ole country boys just waiting to take us city boys' money , that it would make your head spin.
You have to do the super check out on them.
I've lost all respect for ALL the hunting outfitters in Texas , for I've gotten burned also, TWICE.

I'm finished!


----------



## Redfishr

bentley said:


> Dusty instead of a bunch of name calling & threats just try to make things right. I work with the collinaj he & his buddy are out 1200.00 call them up & explain your situation then get you butt on this here site & lets get things fixed. You can work out some payment plans. Also if anyone has a trip booked with you for this yr than show up & takem hunting or fishing that simple. You can have my money & use it towards trying to payback some of you other clients.


I would'nt give him a dime.
get a real job like most people, since this one is not working
another con outfitter
dime a dozen


----------



## James Herman

*Where is this guy???????*



JIM_D said:


> Gentlemen, I understand your frustration and anger.
> 
> Please allow me to offer my assistance, I have some spare time that I would gladly lend to the cause.
> 
> I live in Hunt County, which borders Collin County to the East. For 14 years I was the Constable for the precinct that borders Collin Co. As such, I know quite a few of the officers, investigators, Constables, and J.P.â€™s in Collin Co.
> 
> As Hooked Up will tell you, a major portion of a Constableâ€™s job is locating people who do not want to be found, whether they are trying to avoid arrest, criminal prosecution, or civil litigation.
> 
> If I can be of any assistance, Please let me know.


Has anyone found this guy yet???

You can run dbar but you can't hide!!!


----------



## bentley

*I Talked To Dbar*

Dbar called me last night at work I told him what was being said & I asked him his side of the story. Dbar told me he was going to pay collinaj back I hope so I work with collinaj & I fill for him this is his second hunt to get screwed over this yr. As for Dbar we talked for about 30min about somethings & what he needs to do to make things right now the ball is in his court lets see if he does. I really hope so.


----------



## BertS

what was his side of the story.......there is more than just one hunter that has lost money to him?


----------



## DeerTexas

Ttt!


----------



## DeerTexas

Hey Dustin... WHAT WAS THAT? DID YOU HEAR THAT? MAYBE IT WAS NOTHIN. GO BACK TO SLEEP.


----------



## DeerTexas

Hey Bentley - if ya talk to him again, tell him to sleep with one eye open. Lady justice is comin, and she's ******.

Edit - ****** = kind of upset.


----------



## Argo

I seriously doubt that he has not looked on here and seen some of the stuff.....


----------



## DeerTexas

I hope so.


----------



## Dunc

He hasn't been on here. Goto members list and lookup his name. Nov 30th was his last logon.


----------



## bowmaster

I can personally say that Dusty has not been sick. Please do not get caught up in anymore lies. This guy is good at what he has been doing.


----------



## bowmaster

I believe it has gone far enough that you guys won't have to do much of anything except give a statement. BTW he has no guide license, so from what I've been told every claim against him is a $500.00 fine.


----------



## bowmaster

DeerTexas,
Maybe we can meet someday.
Signed,
Friend


----------



## sandman

Dunc, that would only show up if he logged in. You can view without logging in but you can't post.


----------



## Dunc

Ahaaaaaaaaaa. Thanks bro. Gun still shootin?


----------



## sandman

You betcha. May be listing it for sale. I really like the way it shoots but I have a deal pending on a lefty SBE.


----------



## Kauffballs

Bowmaster, How do you know Dusty has not been sick? If you know of his whereabouts and it sounds like you do why don't help these good men out with some info? I'm sure your name will be kept out of it if need be.
Scott


----------



## Sight Cast

Bowmaster, your only 3 posts are today about DBar....AND you know him... What's up with that? Sounds fishy boys.


----------



## Bobby

bowmaster said:


> I can personally say that Dusty has not been sick. Please do not get caught up in anymore lies. This guy is good at what he has been doing.


 Must be good at it. How much has he cheated these people for?


----------



## Cutter

Argo said:


> I seriously doubt that he has not looked on here and seen some of the stuff.....


Mont may be able to verify this by checking the access logs against dbar's IP. If the law gets involved, Mont may have to turn over access logs also as evidence.


----------



## InfamousJ

Sentence him to life in a hog trap!

Man, the guy sounded so sincere on here at times. Learned my lesson.


----------



## Mont

What y'all need to understand, is this guy is costing me money, not helping me make any. He has never sponsored here, he has never spent one dime with me, and I personally don't know of him. But, what I do know, is I won't allow my forums to be run wild, with multiple threads on the exact same subject, especially a complaint about someone I have no interest in. Yes, I feel sorry for you if you got screwed, but for this to turn into an expense for me is equally unfair. Unfortunately, we live in a buyer/seller beware world and you best check both ends of a deal out before comitting or taking any monies. 

All ttt posters, listen up. Don't do that with this thread. Don't even think about doing it. 

All new "Dbar" threads will be merged into this one.

There is no Dbar user here, he used a different name, and that's adding to the confusion.

I won't allow my logs to come into play on this, because logging into TTMB can be done from any library or school, and you don't even have to log in to read. Even if the guy logged in remotely, I have no way of knowing that. 

Now, that having been said, feel free to continue on with this, but do it in this thread, and read this post twice before posting anything behind it.


----------



## deke

Sounds like Bowhunter might be Dbar. Did your research to find out how screwed you'll be and what you can get out of huh. Nice, karma is going to kick your *ss. I'd watch your back, sounds like you aren't very popular with some people, and real piece of *hit.


----------



## Mont

One more thing, please don't make threats of violence or try to beat the word censor. I have been pulling 18 hour days for the last few weeks and hope to be done with that by this weekend. Frankly put, I don't have the time to properly referee this and expect each of you to behave as gentlemen on your own accord. 

If I believed this guy had screwed me, I would be in JP court filing a small claims suit if I couldn't get satisfaction any other way. That starts with demand letters sent to the address on the contract you signed. I would also start with examination of my written contract with him, my cancelled check or credit card records of having paid him, and several other details before I called him out. Oral argreements need to be put in writing asap for record keeping purposes if that's all you have on this guy.


----------



## DeerTexas

Well, Mont, that was quite a thrashing ya gave me there. May I respond without getting banned? How close are we to free speech here? Am I allowed to shoot back? I'm locked & loaded and awaiting your reply.


----------



## Mont

It wasn't meant as a thrashing. There are rules of conduct in any event, and believe me, I have been on all three sides of many of them. No one is getting banned, no one has had a post deleted, and I don't plan to do either to any future posts. Free speech costs me money, so realize, when a forum goes completely out of control, I will regain control and then make the rules of conduct clear. That being said, fire your best shot, mi amigo, but ttt posts are like bad caps on an otherwise good load. If I wanted a thread to stay stuck, I would stick it, and if someone else want's it stuck, I usually take their wishes into strong consideration. But, ttt posts are a waste of bandwidth, and that's on my dime.


----------



## bg

For what it's worth, I'd let any issue you might have with Mont go if I were you. This board isn't what it was when I found it 3 or 4 years ago and over the last year I've noticed that the changes have caused Mont more weariness than he used to have when dealing with things here. I've fished with the man on more than one occasion and can tell you that I doubt he's directed his comments at anyone in particular, they were meant for the group as a whole. 

I also think you've all made your points pretty well and am extremly thankful that the fishing trip I was going to take dbar on in exchange for a hunt never panned out. I know how ticked I'd be if it had and I was now a member of the club of those defrauded by the guy but further crying and moaning in this venue, especially after Mont has expressed his views on the matter, isn't going to help your case any. If anything, the pseudo physical threats and innuendos you guys have posted are going to work in Dusty's favor should you guys get into a court room. I think you'd all be better off using this forum, and this thread, as a method for contacting each other so that you can contact the DA in the county he last lived in as a group. Take the guy that's a retired constable up there up on his offer to find Dusty so you can have him served and contact TPWD if indeed he's been guiding without a license.

Those of you that still have hunts planned, you know that legally you've got nothing actionable until he doesn't follow through. I'd be cautious if I were you, both in what you say here prior to your planned hunt date and in how you proceed because jumping the gun is going to limit your avenues of recourse if the planned hunt doesn't come to pass.

It's possible that none of this will get you guys your money back, after all if he's disappeared because there isn't any well, you can't get blood from a turnip no matter how hard you squeeze. If that does turn out to be the case, at least you'll have the satisfaction of seeing him dealt with by the law. Sure it's not what I'd want to do to him if I were in this situation but then, going to jail over assault isn't really going to make it better either. Besides, if you can get him convicted, it'll be trivial to get a judgement against him. Just keep it renewed every 7 years and maybe one day you'll get your money as well.

I sincerly hope that it works out positively for you guys.


----------



## bowmaster

Well I'm far from Dbar. Yes I know more than most and I haven't even lost a dime.
He screwed 6 friends of mine out of 6K and screwed a real close friend of mine out of I don't know how much, and i thought he was a friend of mine. *"deertexas"* was warned by me and believe me if i knew where he was he would already been caught. Game warden has warrant for his arrest. So guys file your claims and I wish you the best on getting at least some of your money back.


----------



## Mont

Thanks, Bernie, your advice is sound. Guys, I don't have a dog in this hunt, but if I did, I would use every avenue I could to get a resolution to the situation without going to court.


----------



## DeerTexas

I have nothing else to say here. Y'all know where to reach me if you need me. Good luck to all involved.

Scott-


----------



## Sixtoe

Well We Were One Of The People (outcast, Collinaj, And I) Who Got Screwed For Trading An Offshore Trip For A Discounted Garanteed Hunt. The Way I See It Is He Got A Trip And Nothing He Promised Us Came Forth. I Rally Hope He Gives The Deposits Back And The Excuss He Gave Bently Was Mearly Another Lie In His Scheme. He Claimed I Told Him I Was Not Coming, And Assumed Collinaj Was Not Either. Well Dusty When You Assume That Makes An *** Out Of U And Me. The Message I Left Stated Both Of Us Were Coming And We Needed Directions. Leagal Actions Are Being Considered Against Him As We Speak, If We Do Not Here From Him. Your Ride Is Over, Now Exit The Crashed Car Before You Burn Up In It!


----------



## Sixtoe

Hope You Get Your Trip "jh" Let Us Know Something


----------



## Outcast

*trip-Sixtoe*

"he" informed me he's not taking the chance. Guy's, bg is correct. The point has been made. It may be time to let this rest (as far as on this site) and take the pursuit to justice thru the local authorities. I have the understanding that this is already being done by some. Continuing here is only boiling the pot not cooking the dish. Anyone wanting to compare notes can email or pm me. 
You never know, maybe a conscence will arrise. Good luck to the flock on this one.


----------



## Redfishr

InfamousJ said:


> Sentence him to life in a hog trap!
> 
> Man, the guy sounded so sincere on here at times. Learned my lesson.


You just never know about con men.


----------



## TXPalerider

Redfishr said:


> You just never know about con men.


I hate to say it guys, but, something about this guy always seemed hinky to me.

He kills 140+" management deer with 7" drop tines, yet can't seem to sell enough hunts to make ends meet? If you have that quality of deer in such abundance that you need to cull them, you wouldn't have a problem selling every one had for $5000. And he was only selling his hunts for $1200? He'd have been booked up through 2010.

I sincerely hope you guys get some justice however necessary.


----------



## Profish00

did he ever show pics of these deer?


----------



## TXPalerider

profish00 said:


> did he ever show pics of these deer?


Never!!! That was also fishy.


----------



## Redfishr

TXPalerider said:


> Never!!! That was also fishy.


except for that BS web site he told us to look at.
I didn't see squat in it.


----------



## TXPalerider

I think that was Outcast's site. He don't seem none to happy about the situation either.


----------



## waterspout

I just got a bunch of land that loaded with deer, ducks, geese, hogs, quail, dove and I'm now booking trips!

































Just kidding guys I hope everything turns out in yalls favor.


I thinnk he's kin folks of Tooter! LOL


----------



## Outcast

*Redfishr*

you have a pm.
Thanks


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1

Its a sad thing that some folks take atvantage of people like this...
Call his old postoffice & see if he left a forwarding address..Talk to the (carrier that has this route)..They know more that most... & can be quite helpful in a pinch.

When you find this Horse theif..enjoy..

Oxx..


----------



## James Herman

*Reward*

I wasn't burned by this fellow however I would like for this perp. to pay for his crime.

It aint much but I will pay a 10.00 reward for the person that brings this ^$*%^$&#*%$*& to justice....

Possy time!!!!!!


----------



## DeerTexas

pic available http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067


----------



## TXPalerider

*Extreme justice is coming*

I believe Mr. Dbar has royally screwed the pooch on this go round. I get the feeling he's gonna get what he's had coming for a long time.


----------



## Profish00

I feel sorry for him....how do people like this make it after something like this...is he
******* up or what


----------



## InfamousJ

Wonder if he was pulling a Venado Macho stunt... LOL

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/news/news/980209a.htm


----------



## InfamousJ

Found this post on another site about Dusty.... LOL

"Dats da boy!!! 
He has taken more money from more folks than you can believe. Its a wonder the boy aint dead by now! 
He has screwed ranchers and deer hunters out of lease money, taken deposits for new Mathews bows sold stuff that wasnt his and the whole bit! 
One story was that he had a money man backing a new TV hunting and fishing show,,,, starring HIM!! 
He had a check he was showing folks for over a $100K..... just to get started!! 
It goes on and on!!! 
BEWARE!!!"


----------



## Sight Cast

Is that pic of Dbar?


----------



## Argo

unfortunately I am sure he will do it again next year unless someone does something about it. He is apparently in it for the long haul. I would suggest everyone involved prosecute him and dont let him plea out of it.


----------



## Cutter

here's a complaint from last season:

http://www.ttha.com/bpro/detail.asp?Id=487


----------



## Redfishr

Sight Cast said:


> Is that pic of Dbar?


Same question?


----------



## DeerTexas

yes


----------



## Redfishr

Another stinckin red head ! 
Oh ! wait ! I'm a red head .
Never mind.


----------



## Blue Water Ho

He prolly stole the deer in the picture......................................later,Dave


----------



## Sight Cast

I dont know if any of you have seen Adventure Bound outdoors on the outdoor channel, but he looks like that little red headed host on there. LOL


----------



## DeerTexas

Good news!! http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067


----------



## Blue Water Ho

You guys on here need to get your cases together and everybody tag team this lousy Mfing SOB at one time. This way there is a small chance it will be probation or some BS and get the book thrown at him, if ya know what I mean........................later,Dave


----------



## TXPalerider

Looks like DBar is gonna be behind D-Bars for a while. Everybody pile on!!!! He deserves every day of it. I hope they lock him up and some lonely convict makes him his wife.


----------



## sandman

Squeeeeeeaaaaallll like a pig Dusty!


----------



## Argo

great job, I am glad you guys will get to see justice served. You should all exchange numbers.


----------



## InfamousJ

Excellent news deer texas. ill buy you a beer any day of the week if we ever meet.


----------



## DeerTexas

Then I hope we do soon! Thanks!!


----------



## Fishdaze

DeerTexas said:


> Good news!! http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067


Fantastic! I hope you guys that have been screwed by this guy are lining up to keep the charges coming down on him.

What kind of person thinks that he can keep getting away with stuff like that.


----------



## Outcast

*The sign*

*The sign says "Don't mess with Texas!!"*


----------



## StinkBait

Excellent News!


----------



## fishomaniac

*Justice served*

I hope all ya'll that have been ripped off by this guy can make it to court to testify. If you do he might get to huntsville in time for the "rut". After that he can do federal time with the really big bucks. It could be a long season for dbar if all this is true, and with this much input from people who read this forum you have to wonder how many more have been ripped off who don't. I can't even afford to hunt anymore, and I know if I could scrape together the cash and then got burned by the likes of this guy I would want extreme justice.


----------



## batman

*My hunt*

He met us (just as promised )and took us to a nice farm house( just as promised). We hunted 12/09 a.m. "saw nothing" p.m my buddy saw "nothing" although I did see 2 small eights close to my stand (yes ,we had stands and working feeders) and one VERY BIG eight across the fence @200yards away, not his to hunt. Then the bottom fell out ,he got BUSTED. His cousin, who was helping and seemed to be as taken in by Dusty as us, was really worried about what to do with us and 4 more already in town waiting to be met. It appears that Dusty took his discounted hunters to half ***** spots that we are unsure if he even had the proper permission and had a big ranch that he had to pay a fee per hunter so he only took select hunters. We hunted half ***** place that was mostly open. We packed and left, not feeling comfortable, not knowing if we were trespassing and his cousing felt the same as us. Game warden was trying to get in touch with rancher to secure permission ,but we felt it better to cut our losses with no confrontations and be safe now rather than sorry later. I could go on but I won't ,we did not pay him the final half he can COME AND TAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (pm with ph. # if you want more)


----------



## Tsip

I'd say the guy got Thrashed. Very fitting. Glad y'all caught this guy.

Tsip


----------



## Cutter

> Then the bottom fell out ,he got BUSTED.


Bat, you actually saw this go down? Man, that would have been worth good money to see!


----------



## Oxbowtheoriginal1

This is great news for all who got burned, Id love to be a fly on the wall when S--hit the fan..

Oxx.


----------



## Loco Pato

*Same story*

Same situation with a guy from Alvin four years ago, Guy got a bunch of folks from Houston, hunters would show up no guide no hunt money gone. One of my customers got burned in the scam(bought a trophy hunt at cull buck price,should have been immediate red flag) It so happened that this hunter was my college roomates father in law who is a Lt. Game Warden, They finally caught up to the criminal, He did hard time. Calm Seas....Capt. Scott


----------



## bill

Someone needs to post up any info they have, court dates, locations, directions, times. Don't drop the ball, stay focused. What DA has the case, everyone needs to contact him/her so they get a full idea of the crimes and make the proper charges against him.


----------



## Loco Pato

*Trip deposits/ avoid fraud*

Its a good idea to use a credit card when booking a trip whether its fishing,hunting,or any type of travel. If you get scamed you can dispute the charge and will get your money back. 99% of reputable outdoor travel businesses take charge cards. Calm Seas.. Capt.Scott


----------



## Redfishr

Fishdaze said:


> Fantastic! I hope you guys that have been screwed by this guy are lining up to keep the charges coming down on him.
> 
> What kind of person thinks that he can keep getting away with stuff like that.


a criminal !!!!!


----------



## batman

He had just left from us. The game warden said he was just parked and Dusty stopped and asked if he (warden) wanted him (Dusty) to stop, so he busted him. He was trying to let us get our hunt in. The warden seems like a heck of a guy. My lesson is "if you are goning to hunt with a new outfitter that you have never done business with pay at hunt time , if they won't agree go, with an old established one and pay the extra money". just my .02


----------



## bill

things happened pretty quick once the information was put on these message boards. Just think how long and how many more people would have lost money from him without these boards. I say thanks to all the board owners out there.


----------



## InfamousJ

> Dusty stopped and asked if he (warden) wanted him (Dusty) to stop, so he busted him


LMAO.. excuse me sir, I am feeling kinda guilty and think you are here for a reason. You want me to stop and chat with you?


----------



## DeerTexas

*I'd like to make a request to anybody who has been ripped off by Dusty; please post your name and phone number at http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067. If you'd like to know why, please call me. Thank you.*


----------



## mad cajun

*mad cajun*

I was swindled out of $1,000 by Dustin Barber in 2003 for a deer lease he did not have. I have pursued him in civil court and won a judgment, but have not collected any money. I am now pursuing him in criminal court in order to get him stopped. If anyone who has been conned by this crook will give your name and phone number to Scott Thrash or put it on his website, I will give the information to the prosecuting attorney that is handling the upcoming case against Barber. The more evidence we get against him, the longer he may have to spend in jail. There is no telling how many hunters he has scammed.


----------



## bowmaster

Is James Howe on here?


----------



## James Howell

Do you mean me?


----------



## bowmaster

Yep....give me a call 214-882-7867


----------



## Canuck

I only read until page 9 and then got bored with it......I hate to be this way because I understand your anger and dissappointment....but for the love of God if you have such an issue with this fella do something about it. I looked up the Collin County Sheriff Department number for ya 972-547-5100 call and file an incident report. I am ex-law enforcememt myself and I think this constitutes as "fraud" under any jurisdiction. 

My brother-in-law owns Black Dug Hunting Club in Stuttgart, Arkansas and I can only imagine what would happen if he started taking customers deposists and not hunting them! In the hunting business (and a lot of other businesses for that matter), your word is your bond and should be just as good as a written contract. PM me if anyone needs advice or help. Cheers.

Canuck


----------



## Fishdaze

Canuck,

This was a long thread to read, but to shorten the story, DBar has been caught and is in jail. There is a long line of people that intend for him to stay there to.


----------



## Canuck

Hey great! Thanks for the update. Hopefully some of these folks will get some reimbursement....you would like to think that all sportsmen are the same honest people as you are. Cheers to the fine folks who caught em'! 


Canuck


----------



## DeerTexas

I hate to use up costly bandwidth here, but there is a noteworthy news article posted on page 2 if anyone is interested:

http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000067


----------



## DeerTexas

A writer for Texas Fish & Game is thinking of doing an article about this. If you or anyone you know have been taken by Dusty, please email Greg Rodriguez with your story and contact number at [email protected] . Thanks.


----------



## B2

Hey guys, I am a lawyer (civil/criminal defense) and I thought I might give you all some tips on how to make the case against this guy if you have been defrauded by him. First, don't even bother suing this guy. He is a deadbeat and Texas is a debtor's state and you will most likely never collect a penny. But you can sue for breach of contract or deceptive trade practices in the small claims court without a lawyer if you wish, but you are limited to 5000. (Don't quote me on this but I think a debt for fraud cannot be discharged in bankruptcy but I am not a bankruptcy attorney so I could be dead wrong!) But its probably not worth it b/c this guy is in so much trouble with the law I bet he can barely afford bail. The best thing to do is to contact the local district attorney's (or county attorney - if there is one in that county -for misdemeanor charges) office in the county in which he commited the act of fraud/theft - i.e., where you paid him, made the deal, sent the check, etc. If anyone needs the contact info for a particular DA, just post here and I can look it up in a flash. You will probabaly be directed to the appropriate sherriff's deputy or game warden if an investigation is ongoing. or you may just try to contact them directly yourself, particularly if you know who they are. Otherwise the DA's office may refer you to the local SO, TPWGW, or PD to begin one. At any rate, the LEO will need a sworn complaint against the guy (and any other information you may have for evidence) and then they will get a warrant for the appropriate charge(s). Make sure that once he is arrested and charged, you stay in contact with the DA's office, in particular the victim's services people, about restitution. They should send you something about a restitution claim so make sure they have your contact info and stay in touch with them to make sure they don't drop the ball. Another thing about thefts is that if a person commits multiple thefts in one scheme or continuing course of conduct (and it sure appears that way in this case) the amounts stolen can be aggregated together, which makes the classification of the offenses higher, e.g., theft under 1500 is class A misd., theft >1500<20000 is a state jail felony, 20k to 100k is 3rd degree felony and so on. So instead of multiple misdemeanor thefts it can be one BIG OLD FELONY for which he can go to prison, not the county jail (big difference, trust me!). Once his case is pled or tried (in which case you would need to appear and testify) and he is convicted, the court will order him to pay restitution to the victims. If he does not pay, his probation could be revoked and he can be sent to jail/prison. Nothing the the threat of being the new ****** in cell block D to keep those restitution checks coming. Good luck....


----------



## InfamousJ

What about fraud on the internet? Using emails? etc? Are we still a "free republic" on the interent or is there some federal wire fraud penalties involved?


----------



## Argo

There are federal wire fraud penalties for doing it online.


----------



## DeerTexas

B2 - contact me, please. Thanks.


----------



## BoBarber

My name is Bo Barber and I am Dusty's father. I have been reading all of the comments on 2 different sites and keeping up with what is going on. I knew that Dusty had done wrong - this was last year. He hurt one of my good friends. I thought that he had learned and things were OK. I now see that he has done a lot more than I was aware of. However, I am not white trash scam artist and neither is any one else in my family. We are hard working simple people. I do not like the way that George Cade is issuing threats - especially ones to take place at my home. Dusty has not been to our house in Sachse in several months. I know that all of you have been mislead and hurt - I feel very comfortable in knowing that the law will take care of this. We did not want to get involved, but now you have involved us and we are starting to feel threatened. Please know, we do not want to be threatened, no one would like this when you know that you are only guilty of being a parent. I raised him better than this - I have worked very hard, long hours since I was a young teenager. So, please do not threaten my family. Let the courts deal with Dusty. If the threats and the slander continues, we will seek our own legal advice. I will welcome any conversation from anyone


----------



## bg

Bo,

I think you may be overreacting a little here, at least to what has been posted on this thread. You've got to understand that the "threats" that were made were done so right at the beginning when people were just beginning to realize they'd been had. Put yourself in their position and I'm sure you'd agree that you'd probably feel pretty outraged and would want to do something about it. Besides that, not a one was made towards you or the rest of Dusty's family. In fact, there are a number of posts where those that were taken commented on how they felt bad for the family, especially his wife and kids, and couldn't understand how any man could put his family in the position Dusty has put his in. So please, understand that no one here wishes you or any of the rest of your family (with the exception of Dusty) any ill will and that which is aimed at Dusty is justly earned.

Now, as a father, I can only imagine the heartbreak this must be for you. I know you did the best job you did raising your son and can't understand how this could happen either. I've known other people that were good people and good parents that ended up with a kid in prison so I know from first hand experience that this isn't always because of the way someone is raised, some people are just bad apples and nothing you do as a parent can change that. While I'm sure you feel the pressure of the way his actions reflect upon the rest of your family know that at least from my viewpoint, it isn't your fault. He's an adult and made his own choices that unfortunately are going to effect all of you for some time to come. I'll pray for you and your family to find the strength to get through this, I know it's a trying time and it's only just begun for you.


----------



## BoBarber

Thanks for your prayers - we will need them. I posted the response on 2 sites - the threats we are feeling are coming from deer.texas.com forum. My family does understand how anyone that has spent money and lost feels. I am sure that people are very angry as I would be too. I just want the law to handle this.


----------



## DeerTexas

Mr. Barber, 

I think I speak for everybody when I say that I wish you and the rest of your family no harm. However, I cannot say the same for your son, Dustin. As you can see, he has harmed many. 

It seems that threats are sometimes perceived when none are intended. I haven't seen any threats at the DeerTexas.com forum, unless your concern is a phone call or a visit. I generally like phone calls and visits. It means I'm not forgotten. 

You and the rest of your family, including Dustin's wife and kids, are all victims of his lies. I hope this is resolved soon for all concerned. In the meantime, as I said before, I'm comin for Dusty, and I'm comin with all the tools available to me within the boundries of the law.

Scott-


----------



## batman

The post on my hunt was the most positive one for Dusty. However, I think he was sort of scamming us also. You will also notice when I mentioned his cousin ,I made sure to mention that I felt like he had been fooled also. I wish no ill to anyone related to Dusty, I feel sorry for you and the rest of his family. I hope Dusty pays his debts and leads a good life ,after this. But I might not be as kind if he ripped me off for more $$$$$. I talked to Jason about booking a fishing trip and I am still interested, just don't know how to reach him.


----------



## DeerTexas

NOTICE: I know _exactly_ where Dusty is. If you want to know his whereabouts, send me a private email. I will share his physical address with anyone who wants it in the likely event that someone wants to file a lawsuit against him and send proper notification papers via certified letter, etc...


----------



## bowmaster

any up dates guys?


----------



## batman

*Fyi*

I spoke with the Shackelford county game warden. He told me that this case has been assigned to a special investigator in Austin since it has gotten so big and widespread. It sounds like D is screwed big time, but by his own doing. I was going to let it die, but since someone was curious, I don't mind sharing what I know.


----------



## bowmaster

Thanks...


----------



## DeerTexas

*NOTICE:* I need anybody and everybody who has ever had any dealings with Dusty Barber to give me a ring at your earliest convenience unless I've already talked with you. Thank you.

Scott
254 666-9239


----------



## DeerTexas

This just in...

Regarding my case:
*GUILTY PLEA*
* $1,000 fine
* 1 year probation, deferred adjudication
* $1,000 restitution over the next 12 months


----------



## Blue Water Ho

How many others have filed on this guy?..............................later,Dave


----------



## Fishdaze

DeerTexas said:


> This just in...
> 
> Regarding my case:
> *GUILTY PLEA*
> * $1,000 fine
> * 1 year probation, deferred adjudication
> * $1,000 restitution over the next 12 months


Great!!!! How many people actually filed against him?


----------



## DeerTexas

I can't say a lot more at this point. Let's just say this is far from over. The boom is about to be lowered. Stay tuned...


----------



## Blue Water Ho

Swwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeettttttt


----------



## TXPalerider

*Gotta love it!!! Go DeerTexas!!!*


----------



## Sea-Slug

*Awesome!*

Way to go! I hope he gets about 15 of those 1,000$ fines!


----------



## DeerTexas

Notice: Dusty's Suburban got repo'd Saturday. More to come...


----------



## InfamousJ

LOL... Scott, you woulda made a good possee man back in the wild west days. Hell, you;re a good one today. Keep it up.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I just now read all of this going on with this [email protected]@ss Dusty Barber. It ended without ever saying what finally if antything came after Scott's case was heard in court. SO WHAT HAPPENED AFTER THAT????
Billy


----------



## DeerTexas

Billy - There's an ongoing investigation by TPWD. Can't say more now. I've already received almost $700 in restitution of the $1,000 ordered by the court. I expect final pmt soon unless the boom gets lowered before that.

When I know more, I'll post it.


----------



## DeerTexas

DeerTexas said:


> When I know more, I'll post it.


This just in... Dusty Wen Barber was just arrested again on Jan 9th in Collin County on a motion to revoke his probation. I'll try to find more details for ya soon...


----------



## expressfish

WOW, long thread........hang'em high!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Wow just read this thread. It's a shame that folks lost $$ to this guy. Sure gald some justice was done.


----------



## DeerTexas

Dusty Barber was sentenced 14 months state jail time with no parole. He pled last Tuesday, February 20, 2007. Barber wanted probation, but the DA in Throckmorton, Mike Fouts, wasn't having it. God bless that man! Kudos also go to the primary law enforcement investigator, Shea Guinn of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department. 

It's my understanding that Barber has a bench warrant with Shackleford County and possibly another in Collin County. I assume the Shackleford warrant is for a probation violation. I was given the impression that Shackleford County wants their turn at him and he may already be in their custody. The normal course of events would have been for him to go directly to the jail in Haskell County where Throckmorton County prisoners are held. From there, he would be transferred on the warrants to face charges before he is ever transferred to a state jail facility. If he gets the state jail transfer first, that can take up to 1-3 months. The clock on the Throckmorton County sentence began on Feb. 20.


----------

